# Trojan/Virus - Can't remove, cant install programs, can't backup folders



## Kusimeka (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey everyone, today me AND my brother both received the same virus at the same time, bascialy what it does it keeps refreshing windows using explorer, restarting all programs, like sound ect, so you can't do nothing.

I cant install programs, so i cant install anti virus, i get about 10 seconds to access local disk ect. I ran an online virus scan, it found the virus but it couldn't remove it. And i cant install other virus scanner's so im stuck on what to do, and because it keeps refreshing, i can't move my folders onto my external hardrive and reformat.

Does anyone have any advice on what i should do? i only have a few folders i really don't want to lose, and does anyone know where this virus came from? i hardly download anything, and today all i did was play call of duty, So how i got this virus i have no clue, and i'd like to avoid getting it again.

Edit: All i seem to be able to do is use firefox, and even then it blocks me using google to search for fixes, all i can access is my bookmarks (favourites) and that's how i got here!


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 29, 2008)

Use a diff computer to download WINSOCKFIX to a jump drive and try installing/running it on your computer.

Link to winsockfix;
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/WinSockFix-Download-15337.html


----------



## Kusimeka (Dec 29, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> Use a diff computer to download WINSOCKFIX to a jump drive and try installing/running it on your computer.
> 
> Link to winsockfix;
> http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/WinSockFix-Download-15337.html



Hey, thanks for the suggestion, but i cant install any programs because it keeps refreshing every 10~ seconds


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 29, 2008)

Kusimeka said:


> Hey, thanks for the suggestion, but i cant install any programs because it keeps refreshing every 10~ seconds



Try putting in your windows CD - reboot and follow the screens untill you can press "R" and recover windows.


----------



## Kusimeka (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey guys, i tried all sorts of different things with no luck, that virus was just a pain in the ass, i was struggling to come up with a idea to backup my files, even though i couldn't use my external or anything.

So i uploaded all my files to filefront, and reformatted and then redownloaded them, seemed to work for me, still a pain to do that though, but thanks for your help, and if anyone has any idea where this virus is coming from (3 people in my family have already had it, all today) i'd really appreciate it, i don't want that bugger again.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Dec 30, 2008)

umm... your parents or anyone else in the family didn't open up any ADs or E-mails that they were unaware of? didn't download any files or programs that they were also unaware of?


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 30, 2008)

Boot into safe mode and kill it!

Do you know where the exe is located?  Check your running apps in Task Manager and google/write down to see which one it is.  Generally you'll find the one that needs killed.


----------



## Kusimeka (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for your answer guys, i can't check now however since i reformatted, but i knew it was in local settings, but the virus was a smart bastard and removed the option to see hidden files, and the ability to edit your registery, so there was no way to see them. I had loads of weird exe's in local disk, which would just reappear if deleted, the main source was in local settings.

And yes, maybe someone in my family did open up a virus, would it still spread to me though? even though it's not the same computer?


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 30, 2008)

Reformat, the best option for Virus's. 

The one virus I hate is where it says you have 126 pron images on your computer and wants you to use this "free" program to clean the computer.  Takes over your browser and sets you home page to some crap.  My wife clicked on an ad that said "Your computer has xxx material, click here to remove it"  She got suckered in and it jacked up the comp for like two weeks.  I killed it in safe mode and all is good.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 30, 2008)

I just reformatted a lady's comp today that had "AntiVirus 2009" in it.  That bitch was nasty.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 30, 2008)

What about www.finallyfast.com  I see they actually install malware to make you think you have all these issues and then you pay to get "fixed"   I hate those stupid commercials

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In9jCKDcaf0


----------



## DOM (Dec 30, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> I just reformatted a lady's comp today that had "AntiVirus 2009" in it.  That bitch was nasty.


yeah thats the one thats been going around it even pops up with nod 

i took it off my laptop then it had another one when i came down for x-mas i restored it to an earlier date seemed to fix it was going to reinstall but it seem to working okay now


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 30, 2008)

If you're running a microsoft OS, an anti-virus program is a must. Install one, schedule it to update daily and scan daily. I cannot stress this enough!! Then you should never have a problem.

I run AVG Free. The antivirus only. It works for me and I never have problems.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Dec 30, 2008)

a reformat just for that Anti 2009 thing ha! did you try Spybot, SUPERAnti-Spyware, and Malwarebytes' to clean it all out? worked for me on my Grandpa's Computer.

OP - a virus can spread to one computer to another on a protected and non-protected network but it's un-likely to spread through a protected one.


----------



## goober (Dec 30, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> What about www.finallyfast.com  I see they actually install malware to make you think you have all these issues and then you pay to get "fixed"   I hate those stupid commercials
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In9jCKDcaf0



i think its helarious that they show the mac's blue screening and stuff like that. lol OMG YOUR MAC HAS A VIRUS QUICK PAY 50 DOLLARS TO REMOVE IT!!!

lol for shits and giggles i downloaded the app for finallyfast.com and nod32 popped up and sayed it was this (Win32/Adware.Ascentive application) cleaned by quarantine


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 30, 2008)

goober said:


> i think its helarious that they show the mac's blue screening and stuff like that. lol OMG YOUR MAC HAS A VIRUS QUICK PAY 50 DOLLARS TO REMOVE IT!!!



Yeah I saw that too.  

I guess by removing unused registry keys on my Mac I can download 375% faster? 

That makes no sense at all :shadedshu  Turns out this and regcure are both sucker pay programs that actually install malware to give false positives.  Funny that places like this actually make money taking advantage of people.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Dec 30, 2008)

why pay for something when something free can do better?


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 30, 2008)

ASRockIQ said:


> why pay for something when something free can do better?



Why pay for something when you can do it(not indented at you Asrock)?  It just takes a bit of knowledge to do what these scam sites are pulling off.


----------



## omiknight52 (Dec 30, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Boot into safe mode and kill it!
> 
> Do you know where the exe is located?  Check your running apps in Task Manager and google/write down to see which one it is.  Generally you'll find the one that needs killed.



yeah safe mode should do it just press f8 before windows load and choose safe mode network


----------



## ASRockIQ (Dec 30, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Why pay for something when you can do it(not indented at you Asrock)?  It just takes a bit of knowledge to do what these scam sites are pulling off.


boy, i deal with computers that are madly infected and sometime it takes me a few tries to remove them. most people at my school ask me for help on everything. it's stressful 



omiknight52 said:


> yeah safe mode should do it just press f8 before windows load and choose safe mode network


not if the Virus prevents from booting there. had some viruses do that to me.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 30, 2008)

ASRockIQ said:


> boy, i deal with computers that are madly infected and sometime it takes me a few tries to remove them. most people at my school ask me for help on everything. it's stressful


Niiiiiiiiice
Internet High Five:


----------



## Kusimeka (Dec 30, 2008)

Hehe, it wouldn't actuley work in safe mode, it still did the same thing, kept refreshing, and yes i also had that antivirus 2009 one, luckily i managed to get red of that one, this one however was even worse, i only seem to get the really annoying virus's cause there the only ones which manage to get in.

I got the antivirus 2009 from a site, i accidently clicked a popup and it gave me it!


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Dec 30, 2008)

Kusimeka said:


> Hehe, it wouldn't actuley work in safe mode, it still did the same thing, kept refreshing, and yes i also had that antivirus 2009 one, luckily i managed to get red of that one, this one however was even worse, i only seem to get the really annoying virus's cause there the only ones which manage to get in.
> 
> I got the antivirus 2009 from a site, i accidently clicked a popup and it gave me it!



Hi Kusimeka,

As I mentioned in an earlier post, if you are running a Microsoft OS (and you are), it would be wise to install an antivirus software. Microsoft OS's are the target of viruses more than any other OS's and come under attack the most. I see your running MS XP Pro. A good AV software is AVG free. It is an Anti-virus software that is not a resource hog (unlike Norton amongst others), it's what I use and it has caught everything on my computer for the last 5 years; I have never had a problem. I can't remember the last time I had to format. You can download it here: http://free.avg.com/ 

Install only the basic anti-virus (I don't use the spyware/adware feature because I use spybot for that) schedule it to update and scan daily when your computer is idle (mine does this while I sleep) and I would be willing to bet that you will never have a problem again.

Cheers!


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 30, 2008)

ASRockIQ said:


> a reformat just for that Anti 2009 thing ha! did you try Spybot, SUPERAnti-Spyware, and Malwarebytes' to clean it all out? worked for me on my Grandpa's Computer.
> 
> OP - a virus can spread to one computer to another on a protected and non-protected network but it's un-likely to spread through a protected one.



I used all of those plus a few others and it kept coming back.  She needed a reformat anyways;  She'd had that comp 3 years without one.


----------

